# ?!?Plushiest Desires: Set Paradise?!?



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

​



— ♪ Before you request, you should have already been a member for no less than a *month* and  possess a *post count of at least 100*.
— ♪ Make sure your *signature is off* when posting, or your request will be *denied*.
— ♪ If you can, please provide *HQ stocks* of your request.
— ♪ Keep in mind, that all images must be either *spolier tagged* or *linked*.
— ♪ Please be patient and allow *3-5 days* for the *completion* of your request.
— ♪ We will *notify* you when your request has been *completed*.
— ♪ Please do not forget to *rep* and *credit*; it is *mandatory*.
— ♪ You must wait *4 days* before *requesting again*.
— ♪ *Spamming* and *nasty remarks* *will not be* *taken lightly* in the long run.



~ Plush [Owner]
~ Maple [Co-Owner]



— ♫ Gifs.
— ♫ Avatars.
— ♫ Signatures.
— ♫ Sets.
— ♫ Profile Pictures.                                            
— ♫ Transparencies.




*Spoiler*: _Request Template (Gif)_ 





— *Video:* Provide a link to video; (YouTube, Download Link, other)
— *Time frame:* Indicate the time frame wanted; where you want the GIF to begin and end.** * 
— *Type:* Avatar, Signature, etc...
— *Size:* Senior, Junior, specific..
— *Border:* Doted, Solid, etc..
— *Effects:* Don't be afraid to ask what it is that you wish to include on the gif.

*** No more than 5 seconds for avatars, & maximum 10 seconds for signatures, to ensure optimized quality.
The maximum time frame for junior avatars is 2 seconds.
*♪* The *resizing* and *whatnot* of previously made gifs (*i.e. from tumblr, etc*) is also possible. 





— *Type of request:* (Set/avatar/signature/other)
— *Stock:* (Either linked or spoiler tagged)
— *Size:* (Junior/Senior/any specific dimensions...)
— *Border:* (Dotted/Rounded/Solid/specific...)
— *Effects:* (Textures, vibrancy, selective coloring...)
— *Text:* (What you want written/font/size...)
— *Worker:* (Who you would like working on your request)
— *Additonal Info:* (Miscellaneous)


​
[*Currently Not Hiring!*]​


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*? PLUSH'S EXAMPLES*_

_*Avatars~*_


*Spoiler*: _150 x 150_ 









*Spoiler*: _150 x 200_ 









​


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*— PLUSH'S EXAMPLES*_

_*Signatures~*_


*Spoiler*: __ 




























​


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*? MAPLE'S EXAMPLES*_

_*Avatars~*_


*Spoiler*: __ 










_*Signatures~*_


*Spoiler*: __ 























​


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*— MAPLE'S EXAMPLES*_

_*Sets~*_


*Spoiler*: __ 















​


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*— RESERVED! — * _
​


----------



## Maple (Aug 17, 2012)

_*? RESERVED! ?*_​


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*You May Request Now~*_​


----------



## Metaro (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh My gosh  , Good luck Plushie Unbeareablewill rquest soon


----------



## ℛei (Aug 17, 2012)

New shop 

hello people and good luck with shop <3

Request: set
Size: senior
Worker: Plush
Stock: 

Thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 17, 2012)

*? Type of request:* Set
*? Stock:*  & 
*? Size:* Senior.
*? Border:* Thin Black
*? Effects:* Whatever fits you
*? Additonal Info:* It must look like that Garp & Roger are facing towards each other.


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 











Let me know if you want anything altered. ^^


​










Metaro said:


> Oh My gosh  , Good luck Plushie Unbeareablewill rquest soon





Reiki said:


> New shop
> 
> hello people and good luck with shop <3



_Thank you so much.  _


----------



## ℛei (Aug 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME  it looks so awesome.I have no words.Thanks a lot <33333333333333 wearing right now


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

Reiki said:


> AWESOME  it looks so awesome.I have no words.Thanks a lot <33333333333333 wearing right now



_I'm glad you like it. <3_​







_*ER Patients*_
Status: 5 slots remaining 
__________________________
Dastan [*Plush*]
​


----------



## Slayer (Aug 17, 2012)

PLUSHY~CHAN MADE A SHOP? 

? Type of request: Set
? Stock: 
? Size: Senior
? Border: Solid
? Effects: what ever you feel is best

:33


----------



## Shaz (Aug 17, 2012)

Good luck with the shop, looking amazing as always!


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*@*Slayer: Sig off, please. 

@Missinq: Thank you. _​


_*ER Patients*_
Status: 4 slots remaining 
__________________________
Dastan [*Plush*]
*!* Slayer *!* [*Plush*]
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 17, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 

There's no rush for this, take your time. Thank you!


----------



## Lew (Aug 17, 2012)

Good look with your shop Plush :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 17, 2012)

Didn't save me a reserve?


----------



## Austin (Aug 17, 2012)

— Type of request: Avatar
— Stock: 
— Size: Junior
— Border: Dotted
— Effects: Up too you!
— Worker: Plushie


----------



## Shaz (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess I'll make a request. 

— *Type of request:* Avatar.
— *Stock:* 
— *Size:* Senior.
— *Border:* *Any* which you like.
— *Effects:* *Any* which you think fit, but just as a note; I think the colours could be more vibrant.
— *Text:* None.
— *Worker:* Plush.


— *Type of request:* Signature.
— *Stock:* 
— *Size:* Senior (as big as possible with Senior sized dimensions, without the watermark).
— *Border:* *Any* which you like.
— *Effects:* *Any* which you think fit, but just as a note; I think the colours could be more vibrant.
— *Text:* None.
— *Worker:* Plush.


— *Additonal Info:* I'll probably wear the requested signature _and_ avatar together, so I guess they should just be somewhat similar in design. Also for the avatar, I only want the part where Minato's landing down with Kushina/Naruto.


Take your time, I don't mind at all. Please and thank you (very much).


----------



## Plush (Aug 17, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
Status: 2 slots remaining 
__________________________
Dastan 
*!* Slayer *!* [*Plush*]
Sera 
Austin [*Plush*]
MissinqNin♥ [*Plush*]
​




Will do most of the requests tomorrow.​


----------



## Melodie (Aug 17, 2012)

? *Type of request:* Avatar.
? *Stock: * 
? *Size:* Senior and 150x200 if possible.
? *Border:* Up to you.
? *Effects:* Up to you.
? *Text:* _Melodie_.
? *Worker:* Plush.​


----------



## zetzume (Aug 17, 2012)

— Type of request: Set
— Stock: 
— Size: 100x100 and junior  sig; 500x200
— Border: no borders~
Effects: Up to you.
— Text: None
— Worker: Plush.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 17, 2012)

Plush opened a shop.  

Type of request.

set.

Avatar: size 150 by200 



Signature: Size 500 by 150 



Dotted borders for the avatar.

No other special requests, do what you feel looks best in it.  

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 17, 2012)

Request type: Set
Worker: Plush
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "Even after everything, I still..." 
Effects: red/black
Additional Info: Edit out text on stock. I have nothing in mind for this set so I'm pretty open-minded.

Thanks!


----------



## Plush (Aug 18, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
Status: *OR is Full* 
__________________________
Dastan [*Unbearable*]
*!* Slayer *!*
Sera [*Plush*]
Austin [*Plush*]
MissinqNin♥ [*Plush*]
Melodie [*Plush*]
zetzume [The link doesn't work]
Omega Reaper [*Plush*]
Vampire Princess [*Plush*]
​


_*Requests are Closed!*_​


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2012)

Request type: Set
Worker: Plushie <3
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: On the Sig, "The Phantom Thief"  
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Maple (Aug 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 












​
The other stock you provided was LQ so i substituted it with another Garp Picture.. Let me know if you need anything changed. 


​


----------



## Plush (Aug 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 















*Spoiler*: _Austin_ 








​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Austin (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Plushie, they're amazing!


----------



## Plush (Aug 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_ 















*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 








​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 18, 2012)

Austin said:


> Thanks Plushie, they're amazing!



_You're welcome. :33_​




_*ER Patients*_
Status: 4 slots are open 
__________________________
*!* Slayer *!*
zetzume [*Plush*]
Omega Reaper [*Plush*]
Vampire Princess [*Plush*]
Kaitou [Change link, please]
​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Sera (Aug 18, 2012)

I love it!  Thank you so much.  Will wear soon.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 18, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dastan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome set. I am kicking myself right now cause I intended to give Garps younger days pic but instead gave his old ones. 

Is there a way to make his hair & coat Black?

Anyway thanks. Awesome Set. I wish I could rep twice.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 18, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_




Speechless! 


Looks amazing.. I think my set spree has come to an end. Won't be able to stop wearing this one. _Best_ I've ever seen. :amazed


Thank you _so_ much. 
_(I'll need to spread, so I'll rep you later)._


----------



## Slayer (Aug 18, 2012)

Plush said:


> *@*Slayer: Sig off, please.



Fixed. Sorry plushy~chan.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 19, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Plush, It's perfect. I will wear it later-on ​


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2012)

I changed the link, sweetheat. Thank you. :33


----------



## Maple (Aug 19, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Awesome set. I am kicking myself right now cause I intended to give Garps younger days pic but instead gave his old ones.
> 
> Is there a way to make his hair & coat Black?
> 
> Anyway thanks. Awesome Set. I wish I could rep twice.



You're welcome :33.
& Is this what you meant? (I've never really seen One piece, I hope I got the colors right)





_Again, if you need anything changed, just ask. _


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome. Remarkable.Reped again for this awesome work.


----------



## Plush (Aug 20, 2012)

Sera said:


> I love it!  Thank you so much.  Will wear soon.





MissinqNin said:


> Speechless!
> 
> 
> Looks amazing.. I think my set spree has come to an end. Won't be able to stop wearing this one. _Best_ I've ever seen. :amazed
> ...





Melodie said:


> Thank you Plush, It's perfect. I will wear it later-on ​




_I'm glad you liked your requests guys. :33_





Slayer said:


> Fixed. Sorry plushy~chan.



_It's alright. _




Kaitou said:


> I changed the link, sweetheart. Thank you. :33



_Will do tomorrow or the day after. :33_​


----------



## Plush (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Slayer_ 
















I was going to post these yesterday but my Internet was down for the day, sorry.​
Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_ 




















Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 20, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_ 
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Slayer (Aug 20, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Slayer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



adkfjasdl;fjasdkfjasdl;kfjasl;dkfjasdkl;fj

IT'S GLORIOUS.  

Thanks you plushy~chan. :33


----------



## Summers (Aug 20, 2012)

Request-set
Stock-[][]
Worker-any who wants it.

Effects-maybe you can make the 1st stock like the second stock.
I really hope to see a version of this that makes Naruto look like a human, as in no glowing face. Making it look as if it were not a mode and these the cloak and tomoe necklace were just cloths and jewelry.

Or You choose whats best, and just make really cool versions of the both of them. I want it to scream badass.


----------



## Maple (Aug 20, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_ 
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Unbearable*]​
_*You may request~*_​


----------



## zetzume (Aug 20, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _zetzume_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Thank you, Plushie~ 
ASJGASFJKH!:
Superb! pek​


----------



## Metaro (Aug 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Worker: Plushie 
Type of request: set
Avatar size: 150 x 150
Effects: simple, like the 150 x 150 avatars samples ( the first 3 and the last 3) 
 Stock: 


 


Id like a normal avatar a sig transparency , im not sure if it would look great , soy if yout think it wont look fine you can make a nomal set.

Thank you  and take your time


----------



## Plush (Aug 22, 2012)

_^ Will do. :33_​


----------



## Plush (Aug 22, 2012)

Slayer said:


> adkfjasdl;fjasdkfjasdl;kfjasl;dkfjasdkl;fj
> 
> IT'S GLORIOUS.
> 
> Thanks you plushy~chan. :33





zetzume said:


> Thank you, Plushie~
> ASJGASFJKH!:
> Superb! pek




_You're welcome. _​


----------



## Plush (Aug 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 












​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Sablés (Aug 22, 2012)

*-Type of request:* Set please 
*-Stock*: 
*-Size*: Senior. 
*-Border*: solid
*-Effects*: Could I get the effects you did for Slayer"s? 
*-Text*: Armageddon
*-Worker*: Plushie. :33

This might be tough. If you don't have the time. it's okay.


----------



## Maple (Aug 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Summers_ 















Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kaitou_ 











​



Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 24, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_ 
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
​

_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Summers (Aug 24, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know the face thing was a big ask. Would it take long to put some cool text at the upper left hand side. 

"He Who Fights With Monsters"

Get it? Naruto is fighting with a monster (Kuruma) with a monster (Tobi).


----------



## Maple (Aug 24, 2012)

Summers said:


> Thanks, I know the face thing was a big ask. Would it take long to put some cool text at the upper left hand side.
> 
> "He Who Fights With Monsters"
> 
> Get it? Naruto is fighting with a monster (Kuruma) with a monster (Tobi).




*Spoiler*: __ 









Lol, yeah I get it.


----------



## Summers (Aug 24, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect, thanks Taking. Till next time.


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice shop you have, I'd like to make a request.

? Type of request: Set
? Stock: , .
? Size: Junior
? Border: Dotted
? Effects: Colours should be similar to or involve the blue of her dress and the colour of her lava (There's some of it in the bottom left of the avatar stock).
? Text: Godaime Mizukage (Signature only)
? Worker: Plush

Thanks!


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you.

I will be using it a little later though if you don't mind.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 25, 2012)

Request:  *Avatar & Signature*

Avatar: 

Signature: 

*Size avatar:* 150/200 *Size sig:* 450/150.

Can you please save it as gif and not png?  

Special request:  Borders for the avatar and siggy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 25, 2012)

— *Type of request:* Set.
— *Stock: *  - 
— *Size:* Senior.
— *Border:* Up to you.
— *Effects:* Up to you.
— *Text:* Remove the text and put Melodie where you see fit [I do want one without text, if you mind]. In the signature only.
— *Worker:* Plush.

Thanks in advance ​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 26, 2012)

*Worker* // Plush.
*Stock* // Avatar & Signature : []
*Size* //  Senior. [If it's not that much of a trouble I would appreciate if you could make an extra Avatar at 150x200 size]
*Border* // Dotted.
*Effects* // Anything you like.
*Text* //  Avatar : "NE", Signature : "Necessary Evil".
*Additonal Info* // Blah blah blablahblablahblablahblablah.


----------



## Plush (Aug 26, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
Status: 3 slots remaining 
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
​

_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Sera (Aug 26, 2012)

Plush. 

Type: Set
Stock: 

Thank you!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 26, 2012)

Fixed the link.  

Sorry about that Plushy.


----------



## Austin (Aug 26, 2012)

? Type of request: Avatar 
? Stock:
? Size: Junior
? Border: Dotted
? Effects: What you think looks best :33
? Worker: Plushie


----------



## Plush (Aug 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 










Met, if the transparency isn't to your liking, then I will re-make it into a regular sig. [With background/effects...] :33







*Spoiler*: _PhantomLurker_ 












​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 26, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_

__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
​

_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Plush (Aug 26, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> Awesome, I don't know which one to pick.
> 
> Take all my reps.




_I'm glad you like it, lol. :33

_​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 26, 2012)

First request here.  

*Request:* Transparency (for tumblr)
*Stock:* 
*Worker:* Plush
*Effects:* I want the image to be transparent but be able to blend with the background like this tumblr sidbar image: 
*Add. Info:* N/A

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2012)

Request time:

*Request*: Set

*Avi*: 
*Sig*: 
*Effects*: Whatever you think works best.
*Border*: Whatever you think works best.

Thanks, and I hope it comes out well.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 26, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry I haven't taken and repped. I haven't been able to get on the computer... Thanks so much!

Repped.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 

Border: Anything that looks good
Other effects: surprise me
Other info: Gothic background


----------



## Plush (Aug 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro (#2)_ 

















*Spoiler*: _Blue Bombardment_ 












​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 27, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
Status: OR is Full 
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*Requests are Closed!*_​


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 28, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blue Bombardment_



It's so good, thank you so much. :33


----------



## Brie (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Plush!  [If you still remember me after such a long hiatus. ]

Congratulations on the new shop! Wish you two all the very best the world has to offer! 

__________

Requesting: A set

Stock: 

Additional info: I've been looking at the work you've done in the shop so far, and I must say, I don't want the image to look too dark. > . <

I don't know if you lowered the brightness and made certain colors really vibrant on purpose, but I'd like it if you didn't do that on this. I hate it when set makers make sets darker than they have to be just to create an effect, personally, because I don't like dark sets.

^Sorry for that spiel. 

Also this request can be done by anyone. I love both of your work. 

*EDIT:* 
Oh my gosh, now I feel so embarrassed. 

Disregard this whole thing. I'll wait until you guys are open.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't worry about it


----------



## Plush (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_ 















*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 














​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 















*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 










​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Austin_ 









​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Sera (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, Plush! I love it. <3


----------



## Plush (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie (#2)_ 















Sera said:


> Thank you, Plush! I love it. <3



_I'm glad you like it. <3_​


----------



## Plush (Aug 30, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Any*]
 [*Any*]
 [*Any*]
​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Maple (Aug 30, 2012)

_I'll take Divine Death & Alisdragon. :33_


----------



## Kyu (Aug 30, 2012)

— Type of request: Set
— Stock:  
— Size: Senior
— Border: Dotted
— Effects: Whatever you think looks best.
— Text: Rivals (in the sig)
— Worker: Plush


----------



## Summers (Aug 30, 2012)

Worker-Unbearable
Request-Sig.
Stock[][]

You choose rest, I hope you can make as Epic as I felt when I saw it. There is not many colors of this scene.


----------



## Plush (Aug 31, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Unbearable*]
 [*Unbearable*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Unbearable*]
​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 31, 2012)

— Type of request: Avatar
— Stock: 
— Size: Senior
— Border: Dotted or none
— Effects: Up to you.
— Text: "Pegasus"
— Worker: Plush
— Additonal Info: N/A


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 31, 2012)

? Type of request: Set
? Stock:
? Size: Senior
? Border: Dotted
? Effects: Up to you.
? Worker: Unbearable
? Additonal Info: Use the whole render


----------



## Prototype (Sep 1, 2012)

— Type of request: Set
— Stock: 
— Size: Senior
— Border: Dotted
— Effects: Your choice
— Worker: Plush

Thank you.


----------



## Raktus (Sep 1, 2012)

Could I get a transparency of this: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2012)

? Type of request: Set
? Stock: 
? Size: Senior
? Border: Dotted
? Effects: Your pick
? Worker: Unbearable

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maple (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Divine Death_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 















Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 














I'm pretty sure the second one will blend with the tumblr background well. Or, at least, I hope so. 







*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 












​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 3, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Any*]
 [*Maple*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Brie (Sep 3, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I want anything altered!? Who would alter such masterpieces! 

Thank you Plushie, it was everything I wanted and more. pek

Reppin' as we speak. 

Will cred once I wear it. Want to break my current set in more.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 3, 2012)

Love the set Unbearable rep and credit you soon.


----------



## Plush (Sep 4, 2012)

_*Unbearable* got a name change, so, *Maple* it is now. 


Requests and alterations will be done accordingly._









Brie said:


> Do I want anything altered!? Who would alter such masterpieces!
> 
> Thank you Plushie, it was everything I wanted and more. pek
> 
> ...




_Awh, lol. 

I'm really glad you like it. <3_​


----------



## zetzume (Sep 4, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Worker: Plush
Effects: Minimal effects. =) 
Extra Information: Size: 125x125 and 150x200. =)


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 4, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEE IIIITTTTTT!  

Thank you so much and I'm sure the second one will blend in with the background of the blog. Thank you again and +reps.


----------



## Plush (Sep 6, 2012)

_
^ I'm glad you like it. *v*





I apologize for not being able to get started on the requests. But, I have been completely swamped this week. 


Will get to it on Friday. :>​_​
​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 7, 2012)

You do such awesome work Plushie.  

I got a new request, hope you don't mind.  

Avatar:  Size 150/200 

Signature:  Size 500/150 

Thanks.  

Please save it as gif too.  :33


----------



## Plush (Sep 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kyu_ 















_The stocks were LQ, so I did the best I could._ :> 







*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 














_I just noticed that you edited your request. 
Will do the most recent one, if you still want me to. :33_​





Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 7, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Any*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Kyu (Sep 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They look great Plushie thanks a million!​


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Req*

Req: for Plush a set
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/787/wolverinekillssupermanc.jpg



Size: senior for avy. up to you for sig
Effects: up to you
Border: up to you
Text: Best there is


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> I just noticed that you edited your request.
> Will do the most recent one, if you still want me to. :33


Ah no problem, the set is awesome 

You can consider that edit as a whole new request though, just put me last at the _ER Patients_ list



Whitebeard said:


> ? Type of request: Avatar
> ? Stock:
> ? Size: Senior
> ? Border: Dotted or none
> ...


----------



## Plush (Sep 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Blackout_ 













​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 8, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Any*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Maple (Sep 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Summers_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 


















Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Prototype (Sep 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blackout_



They're perfect! Thank you, Plush. ^^


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 8, 2012)

— *Type of request:* (Set)
— *Stock:* ()
— *Size:* (Senior)
— *Border:* (Dotted/Rounded)
— *Effects:* (Textures or/and vibrancy)
— *Text:* ()
— *Worker:* (Anyone)
— *Additonal Info:* ()

Thanks.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 8, 2012)

Great set Maple. Thank you very much.


----------



## Summers (Sep 8, 2012)

Maple said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! look and saw the first one and was like Great then I scrolled down to see more and was like F**King Aye. Taking.


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2012)

Blackout said:


> They're perfect! Thank you, Plush. ^^



_You're welcome. :33_​





_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Any*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Any*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 9, 2012)

hi <3

request: set
size: senior
stock: 
worker: Maple

I want only Ino and Hinata as a sig,and as for ava focus on the boobs plz 

thanks <3


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_ 













​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Maple (Sep 9, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Great set Maple. Thank you very much.





Summers said:


> Yeah! look and saw the first one and was like Great then I scrolled down to see more and was like F**King Aye. Taking.



_I'm Glad you both liked them. :33






And Plush, I'm taking Perseverance's request. _


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2012)

_ ^   Alright, darling. 

I'll be taking Raktus's request then. :33_​


----------



## Vermin (Sep 9, 2012)

hey guys :3

*type:* set
*stock: *
i am not picky; do whatever you want 

thanks <3


----------



## zetzume (Sep 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _zetzume_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you  :33
Perfect! thanks a bunch.  ASDASDASD​


----------



## Maple (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Glenn_ 












*Spoiler*: _Added these just for fun_ 




_I loved that episode. _








Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Glenn (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you Maple, these are wonderful <3


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 10, 2012)

*Type of request:* Set
? *Stock:* 
? *Size:* Senior-sized.
? *Border:* Rounded
? *Effects:* Something similar to  please.
? *Text:* The word _Minerva_ somewhere on the image please, similar to the above example.
? *Worker:* I really don't mind.
? *Additonal Info:* Also, if it's possible, could I have text saying _Set by X_ in the same font as before, on the signature? X = the worker btw. I dislike typing the worker's name beneath when I wear a set, and would much prefer the worker's name to be incorporated into the image. 

I hope this is everything.


----------



## Plush (Sep 10, 2012)

_^ Will do. _




*Spoiler*: _Raktus_ 















*Spoiler*: _whamslam3_ 












​



Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 10, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _zetzume_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great.  You are awesome Plush. Thanks :33


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> _^ Will do. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx plush looks great


----------



## Maple (Sep 10, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Thank you Maple, these are wonderful <3






*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 

















Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 11, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

— *Type of request*: Transparency
— *Stock*: 
— *Size*: Keep it the same size, please
— *Border*: N/A
— *Effects*: N/A
— *Text*: None
— *Worker*: Plush
— *Additonal Info*: N/A

Please and thank you :33


----------



## Ice (Sep 12, 2012)

-*Type of request*: Set
-*Stock*: Avatar: 
Signature: 
-*Size*: Avatar: 150x150
Signature: 550x400
-*Border*: N/A
-*Effects*: Use a way to enhance the figure in the signature. Any effect, it just must suit the atmosphere.
-*Text*: N/A
-*Worker*: Any
-*Additional info*: Get rid of the words on the avatar. That's all.

Thanks!


----------



## Plush (Sep 12, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Looks great.  You are awesome Plush. Thanks :33





whamslam3 said:


> thnx plush looks great




_You're welcome; I'm glad you guys liked them._ :>​





_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Maple (Sep 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 














​




Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 12, 2012)

Maple said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no words 

looks faptastic.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Plush (Sep 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoroark_ 



















*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 





_Considering the stock's low quality, I hope this is alright._





​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 12, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Sera (Sep 12, 2012)

Plush. :33

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 

Thank you!


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 12, 2012)

Worker: Plush

Avatar
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Whatever looks best

Avatar
Stock: 
Text: Wild Tiger
Everything else up to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 12, 2012)

Type: Set

Stock: 

Worker: anyone available:33

TY


----------



## Plush (Sep 12, 2012)

_^ Will do. :33 But, sig off, please.  _






_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Melodie (Sep 12, 2012)

Worker: Maple.
Type: Avatar & profile picture.
stock: ().
Additonal info: I'd like it to have the same moving effect Reiki's avatar had. ​


----------



## Vermin (Sep 12, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoroark_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh my god Plush this is amazing 
thank you so much :33​


----------



## Sora (Sep 12, 2012)

requesting a set
source: 
dotted borders pls
ty


----------



## Ice (Sep 12, 2012)

Just wanted to mention any workers available, can you take up my request? :33


----------



## Maple (Sep 12, 2012)

^ I'll take up your request. :33


----------



## Summers (Sep 12, 2012)

Request-sig

Maybe have one version that say's "screw you" 

Worker: Maple.


----------



## Plush (Sep 13, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Plush (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_ 















^ _You can also just turn the signature image into a link to the shop, if you'd like._ :>







*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 








​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 













*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 








​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Plush (Sep 13, 2012)

_^ You're welcome. :33_




*Spoiler*: _Kyu_ 
















​

Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 13, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 13, 2012)

Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Plush (Sep 13, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Exactly what I wanted.




_ I'm really glad you like it. _​


----------



## Kyu (Sep 13, 2012)

Plush said:


> _^ You're welcome. :33_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks incredible thanks again Plush.

I have to spread so I'll rep you as soon as I am able.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 13, 2012)

Great work; thank you very much ;3


----------



## Sera (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you, Plush! :33 Will wear soon.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 13, 2012)

Plushie 

? Type of request: Set
? Stock: 
? Size: Senior (make the sig in a normal size though, like the ones in the few posts before. 550x550 is definitely too much)
? Worker: Plush

Do it however you want. Whatever looks best


----------



## Maple (Sep 13, 2012)

Reiki said:


> I have no words : faint
> 
> looks faptastic.
> 
> Thanks a lot



 
Glad you like it. 







*Spoiler*: _Axel Almer_ 










​
Didn't know whether you wanted borders or not, if you do, just ask. :33











& Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Ice (Sep 14, 2012)

Maple said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  Repped.


----------



## Plush (Sep 14, 2012)

Kyu said:


> Looks incredible thanks again Plush.
> 
> I have to spread so I'll rep you as soon as I am able.





Santoryu said:


> Great work; thank you very much ;3





Sera said:


> Thank you, Plush! :33 Will wear soon.



_You're welcome; I'm glad you guys liked the outcome of your requests. :33_​





_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Maple (Sep 14, 2012)

Axel Almer said:


> Thank you! : iria Repped.



No problem. : 33




*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 














​
If you want any sort of border, just ask, I'd be more than happy to apply them. : 33




& Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Melodie (Sep 14, 2012)

Maple said:


> No problem. : 33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god. 

May I have dotted border on the fourth one?​


----------



## Maple (Sep 14, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> May I have dotted border on the fourth one?​



Here you go.  

*Spoiler*: __ 








Didn't know which fourth one you wanted, so I put both.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 14, 2012)

Request: Avatar

Size: Senior

Worker: Whichever

Stock: 

Effects: Dark

Border: Yes

Text: Menma



Thanks


----------



## Plush (Sep 14, 2012)

_^ Sig off, please.   [Also, could you provide a better quality stock? If not, I'll give it a shot anyway.]_​



_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 14, 2012)

That's the best stock I could fInd sorry


----------



## Sablés (Sep 14, 2012)

Plushie, I bring you ART of the utmost calibre. Succeed and you shall receive riches beyond your wildest dreams. 

I kinda want a sad/tragic theme for this pic. 


Request: Setto

Size: Senior

Worker: Plush.  

Stock: 

Effects: Memory. 

Border: Yes

Text: Scatter


Hope mah sig's not on.


----------



## Plush (Sep 15, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2012)

Can Maple take my request?


----------



## Plush (Sep 15, 2012)

_^ Yes, Maple said he would take up your request. :33_​


----------



## FrayedThread (Sep 16, 2012)

Could I get this with a dotted border?

Since I'm bad with editing, can't do it myself xD.
150 x 150 in size
I don't mind who it's done by, and can it have a 0.02 second delay? Just to make it the same speed as the one I have now.


----------



## Plush (Sep 16, 2012)

_^ Will do. :33_


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 16, 2012)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Worker: Plush
Stock: /
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted
Text: "Demon of the Hidden Mist" <- Sig


----------



## Plush (Sep 16, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 17, 2012)

Good morning..:33

Request: Set..
Worker: Plushi..pek
Size: Senior..
Stock: -
Effects: As you like..
Borders: Dotted..
Text on sig: Uchihas..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Plush (Sep 17, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]



​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Krippy (Sep 17, 2012)

Got a set request....:33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Thin black
Effects: whatever looks best
Text: "People will die. Starting tonight. I'm a man of my word."
Worker: Anyone available.
Additional: Can you make two avy's with close ups of each of their faces?

Thanks!


----------



## Plush (Sep 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sora_ 



















*Spoiler*: _SaskeKun_ 










​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _PhantomLurker_ 















*Spoiler*: _FrayedThread_ 










​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 17, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]



​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _SaskeKun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it 
There's one little thing that I would like you to change, though. Part of the left butterfly is yellow. Could you keep it black, please?:33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 17, 2012)

< Senior sized avatar and sig with black border please

Thanks


----------



## FrayedThread (Sep 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _FrayedThread_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much ♫


----------



## Plush (Sep 17, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> I love it
> There's one little thing that I would like you to change, though. Part of the left butterfly is yellow. Could you keep it black, please?:33




_I hope this is what you meant. :33


*Spoiler*: SaskeKun(#2) 







_​


FrayedThread said:


> Thank you very much ♫



_You're welcome. ​_


----------



## Plush (Sep 17, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]



​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> _I hope this is what you meant. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: SaskeKun(#2)
> ...


Exactly:33 Thank you  I'm currently 24'd, I will rep you asap :33


----------



## Plush (Sep 17, 2012)

_
^ No problem. I'm glad you like it. ​_


----------



## Sera (Sep 17, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 

Thanks. :33


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you know when Maple will have my avatar?


----------



## Sablés (Sep 17, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _PhantomLurker_







Beautiful. Simply exquisite, Plush. :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Set request: 
Worker: Plush
Stock: 
Text: Welcome to the dark carnival, brother! 
Effects: Scary and dark.
Notes: I want one with text and one without text.


----------



## Plush (Sep 18, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do you know when Maple will have my avatar?



_I'm sure it won't be too long now. I'll give him a call today. :33_​



PhantomLurker said:


> Beautiful. Simply exquisite, Plush. :33




_I'm glad you like it. _​


----------



## Plush (Sep 18, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]




​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 18, 2012)

New request.  :33

Two avatars.

Avatars:    Size 150/200

  Size 150/200.

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Plush (Sep 18, 2012)

_^ Will do. _​


_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_​


----------



## Momoko (Sep 18, 2012)

Yui Set Reguest. xP <3

Worker ~Plush 
Stock~
Size ~Junior.
Effects: Make it fancy! 
Border ~Only dotted 

Thank you.


----------



## Maple (Sep 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Summers_ 















​




 Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Summers (Sep 18, 2012)

Maple said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cool lettering alone won me. Thanks, taking.

Though what is the difference between the pairs?


----------



## Summers (Sep 18, 2012)

Request-set
Worker-Maple
Stock-
Stock-

Sig text -"If our God is for us who, then who can be against us? -Romans 8:31"

It`s a bible quote. Look forward to epic.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2012)

Worker: Plush
Avatar: 


Worker: Plush
Stock: []
Size: 225 x 350

Everything else is up to you. ​


----------



## Plush (Sep 18, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At Me​


----------



## Jelly (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a question! Do you make Gif Banners? I am trying to make a FC and I would like to have a gif banner, but I wanted to make sure I ask first before requesting.


----------



## Maple (Sep 18, 2012)

Summers said:


> The cool lettering alone won me. Thanks, taking.
> 
> Though what is the difference between the pairs?



_Glad you like it. :33

The difference between the pairs is that one has a dotted border, while the other has a solid one. 
Not much difference really. _


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 19, 2012)

Need a set done.

Stock: 
Border: Rounded
Worker: Maple
Size: Senior
Effects: Just something you think would look cool but don't go heavy on it 

That's about it.


----------



## Plush (Sep 19, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At Me​


----------



## Momoko (Sep 19, 2012)

Plush said:


> _*ER Patients*_
> __________________________
> [*Maple*]
> [*Plush*]
> ...





> Yui Set Reguest. xP <3
> 
> Worker ~Plush
> Stock~
> ...



Plushy..Why am I not in that list as well?


----------



## Plush (Sep 19, 2012)

_^ I'm awfully sorry for that; I haven't been myself lately.  

Added you to the list now. <3​_


----------



## Momoko (Sep 19, 2012)

Plush said:


> _^ I'm awfully sorry for that; I haven't been myself lately.
> 
> Added you to the list now. <3​_



Oi, It's fine. I just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 19, 2012)

Plushie. I found a kewl set 

Worker ~Plush
Stock~
Size ~Senor.
Effects: Hellfire theme. 
Border ~The usual


----------



## Melodie (Sep 19, 2012)

^

Plushie doesn't accept more requests at the moment. :3


----------



## Sablés (Sep 19, 2012)

That's cool.

I don't need it now anyway. ByaRuki is staying for the next month. :33


----------



## Maple (Sep 21, 2012)

_I'm so sorry I haven't gotten to this earlier, been busy with Uni. _


*Spoiler*: _Hiruzen Sarutobi_ 









​




& Let me know if you need anything altered.​
_
I've talked to Plush, and she's really sorry that she hasn't gotten to the requests yet.
She's been swamped with Uni and says that she'll try her best to get them done as soon as possible (this weekend at most).


_


----------



## Maple (Sep 23, 2012)

_I talked to Plush, I'll be taking xKantStopx ' s request, to lighten the load for her, since she really is busy._


----------



## Plush (Sep 23, 2012)

_[^ Thank you, Maple. ]

Also, I apologize for the long wait, guys. _​





*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 















*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 












​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_ 











_Ugh, I completely overlooked the fact that you requested black borders, so if you would like me to re-make the sig, I will get on it as soon as I can._ 


​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 23, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At Me​


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, sig looks a little goofy with two of the same image. Can you remove the girl on the left and take out the transparency and put in a border?

It looks great on a white background but will bad on different skins.

Avatars are good


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plushi..
Really amazing..
but can you make the size of both sigs little smaller?!..
Thank you ..


----------



## Plush (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja(#2)_ 













*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope(#2)_ 










​


----------



## Plush (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 











​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 24, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At Me​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope(#2)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Plushi..you're amazing ..


----------



## Sera (Sep 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sera_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so beautiful! Thank you, Plush.


----------



## Maple (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 














​




Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Krippy (Sep 24, 2012)

Maple said:


> *Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks amazing, thanks again


----------



## Plush (Sep 25, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At Me​


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, that's great


----------



## Plush (Sep 29, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Thanks Plushi..you're amazing ..





Sera said:


> It's so beautiful! Thank you, Plush.





The Pink Ninja said:


> Thanks, that's great




_You're welcome; I'm glad you guys liked them. :33_​


----------



## Plush (Sep 29, 2012)

_I feel most aggrieved for the lateness everyone; my apologies._ 



*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 



















*Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_ 










​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 29, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
​


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 29, 2012)

? Type of request: 2 Avatars (If it's only possible to do one, ignore the second image)
? Stock:  & 
? Size: Senior
? Border: Dotted
? Effects: Darkish
? Text: N/A
? Worker: Plush
? Additonal Info: N/A

? Type of request: Set
? Stock: ; 
? Size: Senior
? Border: Dotted
? Effects: Darkish
? Text: "The Joker" <- Signature
? Worker: Plush
? Additonal Info: N/A


----------



## Plush (Sep 30, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
​


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 30, 2012)

? Type of request:  Set
? Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








? Size: Junior
? Border: Avatar- Solid Black
? Effects: Transparency on my sig but an aquamarine background for the avatar.
? Text: nothing
? Worker: not picky
? Additonal Info: The avatar has to be centered around Korra only.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 1, 2012)

Request for Plush 

Request type: set
size: senior
stock: 


thanks


----------



## Oceania (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a question....

Are you able to color a panel that I may use as an ava?


----------



## Maple (Oct 2, 2012)

xKantStopx said:


> It looks amazing, thanks again


No problem. :33



I'm sorry for the wait.  

*Spoiler*: _Summers_ 















​




Let me know if you need anything altered.​


----------



## Summers (Oct 2, 2012)

Maple said:


> No problem. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the best one yet, In fact the one of, if not the best Sets I have in my collection. Thanks. Taking. Repped,after its spread.


----------



## Plush (Oct 2, 2012)

_Sorry guys, I will get started on the requests tomorrow._ ;__;
​

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At Me​


----------



## Summers (Oct 2, 2012)

Request-set
Worker-maple
Stock  

Its been so long so the link seems to be dead, unless you have it already, this is


----------



## Plush (Oct 2, 2012)

_^ You actually have to wait four days before requesting again [review the rules on the first page], but I'll let it slide this one time. _
​

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At Me​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2012)

Request for Maple

Request type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: Thin black
Stock:


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi..:33
Request: Avatar..
Size: 150 x 150..
Worker: Maple..
Borde: Dotted..
Stock: 
Thanks ..


----------



## Plush (Oct 3, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
Status: OR is Full
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]

​

_*Requests are Closed!*_​


----------



## Sablés (Oct 5, 2012)

Request change for Plushie

Type of request: set

Stock:

Effects: Erratic Gold aura streaks 

Text: King of Heroes

Border: Gold

Thank you.


----------



## Plush (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Amber_ 













*Spoiler*: _Spare Yui Avies_ 
















​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Oct 6, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
Status: OR is Full
__________________________
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]

​

_*Requests are Closed!*_​


----------



## Momoko (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Amber_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waahh, PLUSHIE..  This is so CUTE!   + You added extra super adorable Yui avys? Why are you so sweet?   Thank you so much . *_* gonna wear it right now. <3 :'D


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> _I feel most aggrieved for the lateness everyone; my apologies._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it.  : )


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2012)

May I please get a max size avatar of this gif please? Try to get all of the hair if you can do not really need the left side with all the background or the little bit of the right.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 8, 2012)

^

Requests are closed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2012)

Fucking here too!? Dear lord what shop is open!?


----------



## Plush (Oct 10, 2012)

Amber said:


> Waahh, PLUSHIE..  This is so CUTE!   + You added extra super adorable Yui avys… Why are you so sweet?   Thank you so much . *_* gonna wear it right now. <3 :'D





Omega Reaper said:


> Thank you, I love it.  : )




_I'm glad you guys liked them. _​



VastoLorDae said:


> Fucking here too!? Dear lord what shop is open!?



_I apologize for having a life outside of NF; my bad. _​


----------



## Plush (Oct 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 













​
*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 









Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Oct 10, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
Status: *1* slot open 
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]

​

_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At MAPLE​


----------



## Lew (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello Plush or Maple  I haven't requested a set from you guys yet, I expect great things 

I'm glad your shop is doing well 

? Type of request: Set
? Stock: 


? Size: Senior
? Border: Dotted
? Effects: any
? Text: none
? Worker: Plush
? Additonal Info:


----------



## Plush (Oct 10, 2012)

_^ Thank you~ Will do._ 




_*ER Patients*_
Status: OR is Full
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​

_*Requests are Closed!*_​


----------



## Melodie (Oct 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Plushie; It's beautiful.


----------



## Lew (Oct 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> _^ Thank you~ Will do._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





P.S If you have stuff going on in RL, I can wait :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> _I apologize for having a life outside of NF; my bad. _​



 Apology accepted.


----------



## Plush (Oct 13, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Thank you Plushie; It's beautiful.



_I'm glad you like it. _



NufcLew said:


> P.S If you have stuff going on in RL, I can wait :33



_I'll try to get to it as soon as I can. _



VastoLorDae said:


> Apology accepted.



_ ._​


----------



## Plush (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _PhantomLurker_ 











_Sorry, but the original stock was LQ._ 


​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 










​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Normality_ 















_I made three separate ones as well, given that the first sig had to be made smaller to meet the junior size requirement._


​


Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Oct 13, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At MAPLE​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 13, 2012)

Set request:
*Worker: Plush*
Stock: 

Text: Come let me take you back
Turn back the hands of time
That's when I discovered cool


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 13, 2012)

Can I get a set out of this, please? 
Plush as the worker
I would rather it not be too lengthy, dotted border (of any colour that you think suits) and make it have an electronic feel. Sorry if that's not being very descriptive.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 13, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _PhantomLurker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lew (Oct 13, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Hello Plush or Maple  I haven't requested a set from you guys yet, I expect great things
> 
> I'm glad your shop is doing well
> 
> ...



EDIT


Please use this stock instead of the second image please Plush since it doesn't seem to work


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 14, 2012)

Request: Set
Worker: Plush

Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: I leave this in your hands
Text: None

Thanks - I hope this isn't a request too many.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 14, 2012)

Can I make a request again Plushy?!..


----------



## Plush (Oct 15, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> EDIT
> 
> 
> Please use this stock instead of the second image please Plush since it doesn't seem to work



_Alright, thank you. :33_



Lovely Hope said:


> Can I make a request again Plushy?!..



_Sure, go ahead. <3 _
​


----------



## Plush (Oct 15, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At MAPLE​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi..
Request: Set..
Size: Senior avy (if it could be)..Joniur sig..
Worker: Plush :33..
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted..
Effects: As you like..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Plush (Oct 16, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At MAPLE​


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2012)

Requesting transparencies for the two following images.

: The girl holding swords in the first panel.
: Bottom right panel, same girl shown flying. Make sure to include her speech bubble in the final product.

*Note*: No need for effects.
*Size*: Maximum senior size.


----------



## Plush (Oct 20, 2012)

_^ I'm not really taking on transparencies at the moment, but I'll see what I can do._ :>


_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]


​


_*Requests are Closed!*_​


----------



## Stringer (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool, no pressure toots. I'm not in a hurry


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2012)

I could take on transparencies for you Plush.


----------



## Plush (Oct 22, 2012)

_^ Alright, great. That could work; thank you. If it's no hassle for you, of course. <3_


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd be delighted to help you.


----------



## Plush (Nov 2, 2012)

_I must profusely apologize; I got caught up in a few things and just, sort of, lost my initiative for using PS. But, now, the creative streak is back. :> [Thank you for being so patient, guys. <3]_​



*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 











​
*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 









Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _NufcLew_ 











_I couldn't work with the other stock since it was LQ. :c_


​
*Spoiler*: _NufcLew_ 









Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 










​
*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 









Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _FrayedThread_ 












​
*Spoiler*: _FrayedThread_ 









Let me know if you want anything altered.​


----------



## Plush (Nov 2, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Erio*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At MAPLE​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 2, 2012)

Plush said:


> _I must profusely apologize; I got caught up in a few things and just, sort of, lost my initiative for using PS. But, now, the creative streak is back. :> [Thank you for being so patient, guys. <3]_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU 

looks fantastic pek


----------



## Lew (Nov 2, 2012)

Plush said:


> _I must profusely apologize; I got caught up in a few things and just, sort of, lost my initiative for using PS. But, now, the creative streak is back. :> [Thank you for being so patient, guys. <3]_​





Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _NufcLew_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Plush I love it!!!!! 

I don't mind you taking time off, if you need it you need it :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 2, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's FRIGGIN awesome!

I just wanna ask, could I have a sig that doesn't have the text in it?


----------



## Plush (Nov 2, 2012)

Reiki said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> looks fantastic pek





NufcLew said:


> Thank you Plush I love it!!!!!
> 
> I don't mind you taking time off, if you need it you need it :33



_Awh, I'm glad you guys liked them. _




Spartan1337 said:


> That's FRIGGIN awesome!
> 
> I just wanna ask, could I have a sig that doesn't have the text in it?



_Glad you like it. <3

Of course, here you go. c;


*Spoiler*: ~ 








_​


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 2, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Spoiler*: _FrayedThread_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWSHUM thanks :33
Gotta spread rep, though


----------



## Krippy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey....
Request: set
size: senior
Stock: 
sig: [sp][/sp]
avy #1: [sp][/sp]
avy #2: [sp][/sp]
borders: dotted
effects: whatever looks good
Worker: Plush

Thanks!


----------



## Ghost (Nov 5, 2012)

Requesting a set.

Stock:

I have a set from that same stock but I wanted some effects and stuff done. 

Avy: 150 x 150 and sig what you think looks good. 

Could I have like two versions with different borders?


----------



## Plush (Nov 6, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Erio*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*You may request~*_
No More Requests Directed At MAPLE​


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 9, 2012)

Junior size/SET

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Sig-Rounded/thick black border

Ava- Rounded/ black border
     - I want the image to move from the frog to Sakura and so forth


----------



## NW (Nov 11, 2012)

First time requesting here:

*Senior Set*

Stock: 

For the sig, only use what's over the yellow circles with the japanese characters in them. From those yellow circles down I don't want in the sig. Alo make sure it' above the very tops of the english DBZ logo, since some of the letter on there go a bit above the yellow circles.

Dotted border. And if you can put at the bottom of the image in the sig, in a fairly big, badass looking font, "Battle of Gods", that would be appreciated.

For the avatar, just do a transition between from Goku's face to the purple cat alien jackal thing's face. Make it not just focused directly on their faces, but so you can see more as well, like Goku' hair and the Jackals ears, so basically a transition back and forth between their heads. 

Size: 150x150 for the avatar, with a dotted border like the sig. Make the sig just a tiny bit smaller than  example from the first page

Worker: Doesn't matter.

Thanks. :33


----------



## Plush (Nov 14, 2012)

_*ER Patients*_
__________________________
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Maple*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Erio*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]
 [*Plush*]

​


_*Requests are Closed!*_​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 15, 2012)

I will get working on Unshaken's request. All thanks and rep should go to Plush, just helping out a friend.


----------



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, it's been quite a while since I equested. I don't really have an interest in the set anymore. You seem quite buisy so I'll cancel my request. Sorry if I sound impatient.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 2, 2012)

Request time:

*Type of request:* Set

*Avi:* 

*Sig:* 

*Border:* Anything goes

*Effects:* Anything goes

*Text on sig:* Repent, friend!

*Worker:* Anybody

Thanks.


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2012)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border/Effects: Creator's Choice
Text: The Wonder Years
Worker: Any


----------



## Sablés (Dec 15, 2012)

Type if Request: Set

Stock: 

Border: Whatever you think works best

Effects: Water/Sea and lightning theme

Text: Pisces

Worker: Plush, if possible


----------



## Legend (Dec 22, 2012)

Any updates, not rushing you guys but wanted to know if something was wrong >.>


----------



## Maple (Jan 11, 2013)

I would like to apologize for the inconvenience to all those who requested and haven't had their requests completed yet, concerning our requests that is. And I would like to state, that they most probably may not ever be completed.

We've both just been so busy, and haven't been around NF all that much lately. And everyone is welcome to transfer their requests to other shops, if they still want them completed. It was great while it lasted, thank you to everyone that requested here. I am aware that this notice should have been said quite a while ago.
I am not sure if Plush will close the shop, if she does, she won't be reopening it until she is ready again. Though as of now, she won't be taking on any requests. I hope you can all understand.


----------

